# Birthdays/Gotcha Days



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

I havnt had a birthday yet and i was wondering what yur mummehs do for yuh?

Dippy

p.s - i mean do you get treats, toys, cuddles


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 11, 2008)

on my burtday, my mommy lets me go in da house alot. last year mommy gave me yummmmy bunny cookies and a toy! i was in heavwen! i hope you have a good burtday too dippuy!!
wuv,
trixie:rabbithop


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 11, 2008)

on my burtday, my mommy lets me go in da house alot. last year mommy gave me yummmmy bunny cookies and a toy! i was in heavwen! i hope you have a good burtday too dippuy!!
wuv,
trixie:rabbithop


----------



## Becca (Aug 19, 2008)

mine is on 3rd jan :biggrin2:


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 19, 2008)

mwine is febooaury 7th! we are pretty close! i will be 2 then! yeah!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 20, 2008)

Mines on the 26 of may. and my gotcha day is on 21st jully

my mommy's is on the 18th and mummy's site is 26 th =]


----------



## BSAR (Aug 20, 2008)

My birfsday is July 26th and my mommy said she was gonna get me this awesome wooden chew toy. But hers has not gotten it yet. She has nots gone to the store where dey sell it. 

We bunners usually get toys and maybe a salad to share with everybunny.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Dis is sippers here and for my first birfsday i got a girlfriend!! yay! hehe

Sippy


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

yours are all lucky to have girlyfriends. lucky sippi.have burthday is on feburary 13th. hehe, so its coming up! 

~

winston.


----------



## Georgie (Nov 23, 2008)

my gotcha day is march 17...mommie ladie thinks i was seven weeks old when she got me, so my birfday is January 29, which is bubba (the dog's) gotcha day! mommie ladie celebrates each of our gotcha days separately, tho, which i like! i gets my vewwy own day!

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> mine is on 3rd jan :biggrin2:




today today today!!

My birffday todayy!!


D. x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 3, 2009)

I get treats or new toys! :bunny17: Emma hasn't been around long enough to have a birthday/gotcha day!

- Toby


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 4, 2009)

We haven't had a birthday yet. So we don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dippy-Doodle wrote: *


> My birffday todayy!!


Oops, we missed that! Happy belated birthday, Dippy! 
- Toby & Emma :airborne:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> We haven't had a birthday yet. So we don't know what's going to happen.



caramel, sme i have not had mie ether.,....

eyore, *stays in coner and shakes*, um ,,, welllll, i um,,,,, thhhhe sssamme asss cccaarraammeeellll.......

*caramel, thinks to her self..* a new rabbit run!!

eyore yes.,,, a neeeww rabbbittt rruunnn annnd ttrreeaaatsss......


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 29, 2009)

Me and Fwuffy are bowth 1 now... we'z getting biiiiig!!



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be a year old on March 16th! I'll be a big bun! I'm my mommy's first bun, so i don't know how we'll celebrate. I hope it's carrot cake!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Katie Kay (Feb 13, 2010)

My mommy always make me feel sooooo special. my first gotcha day i almost got forgoten because it is mommys birfday to! but then she came home and cuddled me and let me run in the house and gave me a whole bunch of cherrios wif honey! it was the bestest day ever!


----------



## bearbop (Feb 13, 2010)

My mommy made me feel like Sir Walter, I was allowed inside and ate apples, carrots and got cuddled a whole bunch.


----------

